# ~Online World of Darkenss Chat with a twist~



## Darth Amaranth (Jul 27, 2010)

~Dark Ephiphany ~ "Online Rp chat" http://darkepiphany.com

Old World of Darkness chat with a twist. So if your into gaming thinking outside the box PLEASE! come and Join US!

Contact Devilbane at devilbane@live.com or me at  dark_epiphany_games@yahoo.com to get started with a name and password for the fourms even an OOC name for the chat

Offers ChatBlazer with many room's to choose from!

:Advisery: 
We are "not" strickly Cannon using it as a guideline making room for creativity and growth!

~Venue's offered~
Mortal
Vampire the Masquerade (Inculding)
Camrilla, Sabbat and all your Indi needs
also featuring
Werewolf the Apocalypse

Thanks Bunches!
Darth Amaranth
Site ST and Asst Manager

Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Darth Amaranth (Jul 28, 2010)

*~Dark Epiphany Games~ Presents "UrBaN rEd ChRoNiClEs*

                               ~_Dark Epiphany Game's~ Present's "UrBaN rED ChRoNiClEs"_
_A Old World of Darkness Online Roleplaying Chat with a twist. Offering inventive story line's for all to enjoy. _
_The site offers Chat Blazer which includes an OOC room for players to chat and have fun, it also includes_
_many IC room's with three different cities to choose from. So come and Join in on the World of Darkness fun_
_We hope to see you soon!!!!_​ 
_Thanks_
_DE staff!_​ 
http://darkepiphany.com​


----------



## Darth Amaranth (Jul 28, 2010)

*~Dark Epiphany Games~ Present's "UrBaN rED ChRoNiClEs"*

We are pleased to share with you a tale of urban horror written by you our valued players. The DE staff is here to guide you through this chronicle which is set in the fictional cities of Port Benjamin and Steelton in PA

The year is 1998

Welcome to having your character live through many of the major cannon events and a truly unique playing experience.
You will find all setting and venue information hosted on the forums so please, invited players, register and review. The URC staff is always here to help, any ST can assist with any venue (this includes sanctioning and scenes).


_~Dark Epiphany~ is a hosting site for chat based role playing games currently using the oWoD system_
_published by White Wolf. We hope to bring various players!!_


----------



## Darth Amaranth (Jul 28, 2010)

http://darkepiphany.com​


----------



## Darth Amaranth (Aug 15, 2010)

*bumping*


----------

